

Show HN: We built a service for creating forms via an API - diggan
http://typeform.io/

======
nstart
This is actually really awesome. I've got quite a few ideas for this. I love
this kind of stuff where companies with a product open up an api for it. So
much utility. Reminds me of this talk by the people from twilio where they
discussed the history of black box software (literally) and how they decided
to build their business around it. Cool stuff. Love it!

~~~
diggan
Thanks for the kind words, great to hear! Please reach out to us via Slack or
email if you need help with something related to the API.

Yeah, I think it's something that is necessary if you want to reach a broader
audience. The Twilio people does a lot of cool things so we've taken a bit of
inspiration from them.

------
r3trosteve
I love this too.

I'm really interested in using the service for Health related purposes - like
assessments.

I started playing around with it and started building a little iOS app for
creating and managing forms and displaying them in a UIWebView which works
quite well (unlike the creating part I hacked together). Current version works
better in the simulator than on the device though, I need to tweak a few
things, here's the repo... [https://github.com/r3trosteve/typeform-
ios](https://github.com/r3trosteve/typeform-ios)

------
tacone
Nice idea.

------
marvel_boy
this would be useful to create quizzes based on learning material? any
example?

~~~
diggan
Yes, that's a useful idea. I've been playing around creating a script that
scrapes Wikipedia and creates quizes with Typeform I/O based on that data.
I'll try to open source the project in the coming days.

~~~
dkrevitt
That sounds really interesting - if you're on the slack ping me @dkrevitt,
would love to try it out.

